# A slow go at Lake Eildon



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder and myself had lash at what was being described by fisho's in the know as a slow fishing Eildon. At 22% of capacity, apparently a flow of rain is needed to stir things up a bit. Undaunted, we gambled on...could we prove the soothsayers wrong? Could we pull out an amazing last quarter effort to steal a win from behind? Could the yakker's troll up some Eildon R-E-S-P-E-C-T? Well of course we couldn't, what were we thinking!! :wink:  For our efforts, the fishing was slow. Hb trolls and Sp flicks yielded donuts, while Squidder's dangling scrub worms netted a coupla small reddies. Sill, with plenty of wildlife to be spotted and fresh country air to be inhaled who could complain  



An arm of Eildon...just add more water please


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I would have loved to give Squidder some serious stick about this one...but my non fish kayak was at serious risk should he had returned fire :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

At least you would have enjoyed the paddle. Gee you never normally hold back on the cracks Poddy. You haven't lost your fishing mojo have you. 

I reckon a trip to Lake Bullen Merri could be on cards. I have even bought a paravane in preparation.

Regards
Grant


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice pics. I think all the fish have hibinated for the winter. Too cold to swim about.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Rob and Squidder.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> I would have loved to give Squidder some serious stick about this one...but my non fish kayak was at serious risk should he had returned fire :wink:


Poddy

Have now learn't what a smart operator you are; another follower of the "there's a time to talk, and a time to shut up" mentality.

As you say probably wise on this occasion :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

yaker said:


> That first photo looks like it was a fair distance to carry the kayaks to the water's edge :!: :lol:


Maybe a long slipway? :roll:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Great photos guys. I went windsurfing there once. It looked a lot fuller back then. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYuS7GoAACRXgAASYOcCYRQgP+/fsDAA2mYieUKP1MoeiPKejUANqA1MINJqP1Q00xNNAAIj1JhGgAaAGIByMiUkG2D3OPDAKxiladQAIdC5iiacikY/ghMiMirTdXfACEbdlowU6FJLum6LZNS5I9Ampp7UxwVMu93fjphrwqJKUGPwtSBR7Ya5Pj9TrN/Jh5gIEDMbXpaXzt95K9X5hpaJPQIl8eAoUFnMpkI1w8gscP17VFShraCAKa2MiN9uKXXMKEKGxs6m0oCKEsXaQ3Hqv6hRp6W/i7kinChIRcl2NQA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pics mate  
As Poddy said it was slow fishing-wise, but a highly picturesque place with lots of wildlife to look at. There were lots of fish rising early, however numerous lure and location changes yielded no joy. Thanks Scott for some tips on SP tactics for trout, unfortunately on this trip it was not to be. Thanks for the company Poddy, and also for correcting my wrong turn on the drive back to Melbourne (he saved me from a >1 hour scenic detour through Yea).

The first pic was taken at a scenic lookout after we had driven a fair distance from the launch site - we were actually able to drive to within about 1m of the water's edge :wink:


----------

